# FS: Eletronic CO2 generating system ((with VIDEO!!)) $150



## wil_son (Apr 24, 2010)

I have a made in Japan Excel CO2 system that can save you the trouble of CO2 tanks and all other equipments. I got this system years ago when travelling in Japan (when I was still full with passion of setting up my own freshwater planted tank, which by the end an idea that I gave up). This system is powered by only electricity and composed with 2 parts (the generating device and the control device). I am not so sure how the entire science behind this device works. All I know from the salesman was there is 2 pieces of metal running a small electric current around a piece of black "charcoal" looking object which generates CO2. The amount of the CO2 can be adjust from level 0 to 10 on the device so it supports from nano tanks to any big tanks you have. The only setup you will need to do is set the generator in your tank, set the amount of CO2 you like and turn it on. Within 10 second you will see CO2 bubbles coming out from the device (bubbles are just as or even finer than normal CO2 diffusers). You can also set a timer on the system and don't have to care about running out of DIY CO2 or need to refill your CO2 tank. They also don't do any harm to any creature in your aquarium. The store had a large planted tank with 3 systems just to insure customers. This system was used no more than 1 hour ( just couple minutes in Japan when the salesman taught me how to use it and when I took a 3mins video 2 hours ago) so it's in a really good condition. The salesman said you do not normally need an extra generator unless you break it. For that reason I bought an extra one just in case and it's in a brand new condition as it was never used. The only con for this device is it wasn't designed for Canada and the voltage input is different so you will need an adapter which converts 110V to 220V.

I got this for about $400 about 3 years ago but will let this go for $250 now lowered to $150 for a quick sale

If my words doesn't explain this good enough here's a video of the device from OFF mode to level 10. Also a few photos are attached.

































Cheers

Wil_son


----------



## wil_son (Apr 24, 2010)

bumpp to the top!! Anyone?


----------



## wil_son (Apr 24, 2010)

lowered to $150 for a quick sale~!!!


----------



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

wow pretty neat!


----------



## wil_son (Apr 24, 2010)

bumpppppp~!! Will consider reasonable offers!!!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Explain how this works. Do I have to worry about O2 deficiency with this draining it?

Would I be able to add a 12v 0.5a dc adapter to this, bypassing the 220v? It'll have the 12 volts it needs and only draw .12 amps as necessary.


----------



## wil_son (Apr 24, 2010)

All I know is there is 2 sheets of metal with + and - current around this device, which generates CO2. I have 2 sets of these and never had this problem with O2 in my tanks as all my fish in the tank showed no problem. I believe if you set the rate right there should be no problem. For your adapter, I am not any expert on electronic but I know the "control" itself is a adapter as it controls the output. So as long as the input into the control is right then I believe its fine.


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Does the charcoal piece ever need replacing?


----------



## wil_son (Apr 24, 2010)

qyrus said:


> Does the charcoal piece ever need replacing?


not unless you break it apart


----------



## wil_son (Apr 24, 2010)

bump again! no one wants this fabulous system?


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Is this the one?

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/18282-electronic-co2-generator.html

Where do you get the carbon for it?


----------



## negafen (Apr 27, 2010)

These systems use electrolysis to produce co2 from the carbon. The carbon DOES require replacing.

Electro lysis. Lysis means cut or break apart, in this case they mean the carbon.

I really don't want to be buzzkill, but these systems are vastly inferior to pressurized co2


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

negafen said:


> These systems use electrolysis to produce co2 from the carbon. The carbon DOES require replacing.
> 
> Electro lysis. Lysis means cut or break apart, in this case they mean the carbon.
> 
> I really don't want to be buzzkill, but these systems are vastly inferior to pressurized co2


agreed on this one. The carbon block requires replacement. This unit is similar to the Carbo Plus units in North America. Good deal if you can get the replacements and depending on the cost of the replacements.


----------



## davec (Sep 23, 2010)

do you still have the electronic co2? by the way your location is EN, where is that? am in richmond.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

This thread wuz 5 months ago... u might wanna try Pming him instead~


----------

